# blues junior vs marshall class5 which to buy?



## tbwrench

anyone have experience with either amp? I am looking for a fun combo to play blues and rock. I was set on a class 5 but now the blues junior has my attention. If I get the class 5 I would also use it with a 4x12 cab. The blues junior I am not sure about.

Any thoughts here?

Thanks! TBW.


----------



## jcmjmp

ummmmm, yeah... you're on a Marshall forum....

I say get the Class 5.


----------



## tbwrench

I figured it wouldn't take too ling to get a reply for the Marshall. It took 2 minutes. Awesome. This forum is great, questions usually get a fast response.

I would really like to get the Marshall class 5 and it is cheaper than the blues junior. Thought I would throw it out there among those in the know before emptying my wallet.

Anyone have a good source in the USA to get the class 5 from? GC doesn't seem to have them.

Thanks, TBW.

PS some cat on Ebay had a used one for 399.99 plus shipping, the auction is over. No takers.


----------



## thrawn86

TB, for something like the Class 5, MA, or Haze, I wouldn't go used at this point. Reason being that it's like when a car manufacturer produces a whole new make of vehicle: There are always bugs to be worked out in the first year of production. If you do have problems and it's used, you're on your own. At least a new one will have a warranty. That's lousy, isn't it? Think about the threads we've already seen about the Haze and some of it's issues. Until the bugs are worked out I'd just play it safe.

Just MHO.....


----------



## tbwrench

thrawn86 said:


> TB, for something like the Class 5, MA, or Haze, I wouldn't go used at this point. Reason being that it's like when a car manufacturer produces a whole new make of vehicle: There are always bugs to be worked out in the first year of production. If you do have problems and it's used, you're on your own. At least a new one will have a warranty. That's lousy, isn't it? Think about the threads we've already seen about the Haze and some of it's issues. Until the bugs are worked out I'd just play it safe.
> 
> Just MHO.....



Thats what I figured. I think American Musical supply has them for 399.99 and free shipping. I am going to check my local music stores first. I would rather keep my money in town if possible.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## thrawn86

tbwrench said:


> Thats what I figured. I think American Musical supply has them for 399.99 and free shipping. I am going to check my local music stores first. I would rather keep my money in town if possible.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.



Hear ya there. Except that my town only sells Dean, Peavey, and Squire.

Yeah, right now is the law of supply and demand. Demand is high, so price won't budge. The difference in what you pay for it new isn't much different for what you can get a used one for.

BTW, the Class 5 is being reviewed well by members on the Forum, most of which have no issues with rattling or anything.


----------



## D.Dailey

tbwrench said:


> anyone have experience with either amp? I am looking for a fun combo to play blues and rock. I was set on a class 5 but now the blues junior has my attention. If I get the class 5 I would also use it with a 4x12 cab. The blues junior I am not sure about.
> 
> Any thoughts here?
> 
> Thanks! TBW.



Play them both a bit with your favorite guitar.. 
I have had a Black Tolex Blues Jr for many years. Probebly 1998.
Often it has been my favorite amp.
Mostly because of the tone it delivers with any of my 4 electrics (Epi LP Custom SD JB/59 , Gibson 1960 Classic with SD Anitquity PAF's , 1996 AM Standard Strat with Active EMG's, 1973 Tele SD Mini JB Std Lipstic neck PU) or even my Ovation Custom Legend.
Pound for pound, the lill Blues Jr is probebly one of the best little tube amps avalible today for a modest cost.
If you do some research, you will find it is probebly also one of the most modded amps around.
Simply because of the platform it has to begin with.
Many are claiming Botique Quality Sound on a Beer Budget..
The stock Eminence speaker does it no justice.
And is usually replaced.
I started with an old Greenback in mine within about 9 months I replaced that with a Vintage 30.
If you look around, you will find that is the most popular replacement usually fllowed by a Jensen or Tone Tubby speaker.
The EL-84 tubes are self biased.
And tend to run pretty hot.
When I am useing mine alot 6-9 months a set for me.
The amp is a claimed 15 watts.
I would be supprised if it were not more like 18..
Its pushed its share of Solid State-50's around with eaze..
Set up right, and played well, the Blues Jr is nothing short of a Real Tone Monster.
Mine will never leave my hands.
If anything, I will add another to my colection.. 

Fender Hot Rod Series Blues Junior NOS 15W 1x12 Tube Guitar Combo Amp and more Guitar Amplifiers at GuitarCenter.com.

Fender Blues Junior Guitar Combo Amplifier at AmericanMusical.com

I run a Marshall DSL 100 - 1998
Fender Blues DeVille 4x10 Tweed - 1996
Fender Blues Jr W/V30 - 1998
45 Watt Traynor Reverb Master - 1971
They all do there chores quite well..


----------



## tbwrench

My little bro picked up a used blues jr for 300.00 he likes it and I trust his ears. I liked the sounds from youtube. He did say that the speaker sucked and thought a vintage 30 would be better.

These have been around for a long time and have a lot of tones from clean to overdriven and sound smooth all around and reverb to boot. do they have a output jack for an extension cab?

A lot of the class 5 you tube clips sound dark and muddy. There were only 3 that I thought it sounded great on and that was with it turned all the way up and one in particular with it through a 4x12. (rob chappers @ marshall). I am a bit concerned about it being too much a one trick pony. I may get the blues jr and when the hype and dust settles on the class 5 will get one of those too. I would really prefer a head version of the class 5.

I am going to GC to play a couple today.

Still at the cross roads, TBW.


----------



## D.Dailey

300 bucks is a steal..
Mine when I bought it was 324..
The local Firehouse Music wants 600 today..
And even at that I have eyeballed it with alot of thought..
Over the years they have had a few mainboard revisions..
The green board (like mine) was around for a few years, then the moved to a cream colored board. Supposed a little darker in sound and not so much trebble. Love mine for what it is.
But have seen cream board mods where people switch over to 6v6 or even 5881's.. :O
That does intregue me.. 
No stock second output jack..
I have run mine threw an old Ampeg cab 2x12 W/V30's,, it pushes that pretty well..
My 4x12 with the same, it does alright,, but not as good a crunch..


----------



## tbwrench

D.Dailey said:


> 300 bucks is a steal..
> Mine when I bought it was 324..
> The local Firehouse Music wants 600 today..
> And even at that I have eyeballed it with alot of thought..
> Over the years they have had a few mainboard revisions..
> The green board (like mine) was around for a few years, then the moved to a cream colored board. Supposed a little darker in sound and not so much trebble. Love mine for what it is.
> But have seen cream board mods where people switch over to 6v6 or even 5881's.. :O
> That does intregue me..



Yeah, he was here in wisconsin for christmas and he had to head back to detriot where he lives. on the way home he stopped just south of here to check out one that was on craigslist. the cat who had it couldn't show it to him because he was going to a birthday party. my bro said bring it along and so they met at a bowling alley and during the party they made the deal on the amp. He has a rivera and a couple others and plays blues and surf music so the JR should keep him happy.

He has a website called DiscoverBlues.info

BTW guitar center has them for 499 and the NOS tweed for 549. The local store has a used one too.

TBW


----------



## LesPaulopolis

Epi. Valve Jr. Head. Get it new for $129 or buy a used, modded one for $99. Sounds amazing thru a 4x12. 4, 8 and 16 ohm outputs. Class A operation. I like 'em.


----------



## ThreeTone

I bought my Blues Jr in 2000, black tolex with the Fender speaker, green board. I thought they had just come out at that point. They were less than $300 new back then.

I like the amp, but the reverb and the stock speaker are weak points. Sounds great when cranked. Fairly versatile little EL-84 blues amp, with a vintage vibe, chicken head knobs, old-style Fender look.

As mentioned there are a ton of mods that can be done, check BillM's site.

Best thing though is to find a speaker you like. 

I have not played one of the newer ones that come with I think a Jensen speaker, perhaps those sound better than the stock speaker in mine.

I just picked up an Emminence Cannabis Rex to warm it up and smooth it out, but haven't gotten around to installing it yet.

I have not played a Class 5 so can't compare, but I think the Blues Jr is a good choice if you don't need high gain and dig the EL-84 tone.

Lastly I get great tone with my Fenders through the Blues Jr, but for whatever reason I've never been able to dial in a tone I love with the Les Pauls, maybe the speaker will help.


----------



## D.Dailey

tbwrench said:


> Yeah, he was here in wisconsin for christmas and he had to head back to detriot where he lives. on the way home he stopped just south of here to check out one that was on craigslist. the cat who had it couldn't show it to him because he was going to a birthday party. my bro said bring it along and so they met at a bowling alley and during the party they made the deal on the amp. He has a rivera and a couple others and plays blues and surf music so the JR should keep him happy.
> 
> He has a website called DiscoverBlues.info
> 
> BTW guitar center has them for 499 and the NOS tweed for 549. The local store has a used one too.
> 
> TBW





Home - StevieSnacks Blues Guitar Lessons

Fender Blues Junior TweedNOS - My Gear - StevieSnacks Blues Guitar Lessons


----------



## tbwrench

Well, there are no class 5's to be had so I blew my money on a Blues Junior NOS. They were on sale at GC for 549.99 and I had another 15% off from trading in some stuff I didn't want. so the amp came to $467.49, minus the 130.00 trade in. total before tax was 337.49. Used Blues Jr's go for that and more, so I figure it wasn't too bad a deal. It's pretty nice, I have to get to know it yet.

When the class 5's come out my local music store will get me one, it's pre ordered, for the 399.99 price. I just sold a bunch of gear and it was these two amps or a used JTM 45 reissue. I think I will be happy with the 2. 

Thanks for all the helpful suggestions! TBW.


----------



## D.Dailey

Nice..
I sort of doubt that you will ever loose a dime on that one..
Myself..
I still have the same 4 tube amps I have bought over the last 39 years.. :O
They dont owe me much.. 
The Tele and Strat in your picture will only compliment the thing..
Was just looking at mine, it sets 4 foot from me now,, with a cover.
But the last time I run it , Jan 1st with some friends, was with my Strat and LP..
Usually I run a Boss CS-3 and an overdrive of some sort after.. 
TS-9, OD Turbo, Blues Driver or maybe even a Metal Zone when I want some singing sustain.. .
But the fact of the matter is,, the Blues Jr will handle just about any pedal very well.. 
( It was why I swapped the Greenback out for the Vintage 30 )
Not something I can say about my DSL 100, pedals seem to muff up that amps tone,IMO.
My settings right now, and I know we were haveing fun..
A good bud's kid had just picked up a 1997 Blues Deluxe Tweed, and I was giveing him some pointers..
RV 6 , Master 4 , Mid 8.7 , Bass 9.9 ,Treble 3.2 Volume 5.2.. Fat Switch Out.
(They all go to 12 ! )
But fairly clean with a bit of mud.. 
It makes a pretty happy sound with nearly any guitar I have plugged into it..
I use my volume and tone pots on the guitar alot.. 
Give us a review when you get the chance..
Will be interesting to hear what you think now, and maybe 5-6 weeks from now, after you find your way around the thing a bit.. 
Good Luck..
D.D.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

sorry but i have played on a few blues jr's , and i would say go with the marshall !!


----------



## tbwrench

So far I like the Blues Jr a lot. I have been playing it through a 4X12 bottom. I a getting a very nice dirty blues tone with a MXR 10 band boosting up the signal a bit. Lots of sustain and soul.

I am still on the fence on the class5. I heard they sound crappy unless they are going through a 4X12 cab. Also the constant hum might not be fun to deal with. When I can finally play through one, I can make a good decision. I have some funds set aside for it. 

In the meantime I have a Metro JTM45 on they way! That should scratch the itch!


----------



## LesPaulopolis

I'm really hoping the Class5 shows up SOMEWHERE in my state. Really want to compare it to the Epi Valve Jr. Wrench, did you try they Valve Jr head?


----------



## tbwrench

LesPaulopolis said:


> I'm really hoping the Class5 shows up SOMEWHERE in my state. Really want to compare it to the Epi Valve Jr. Wrench, did you try they Valve Jr head?



My brother had a epi valve jr and had modded it. He said it was nothing to write home about. I think the class 5 sounds best through a 4x12 in the clips I have heard. I have not had the pleasure to play one. Maybe the eq section on the marshall would make it have a desired tone more than the valve jr. The youtube clip that wowed me was the rob chappers visit to marshall. There he played one and then through a 4x12. I even heard for very quiet play it through the headphone jack into a 4x12 cab. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtFRmlPw3cY[/ame]

about 3:30 into it he plays the class 5


----------



## kramer.geetar

That Rob Chappers clip was the one that took me over the top on the Class 5 and decided to get it. I love this thing, and it is loud for a 5 watt'er. The 4x12 output is great and yea the tone in that video when he plugged it into that cab made me open my wallet lol. 
I've heard people complain about it buzzing but I haven't had a problem with mine at all and I have had it loud. I bought mine back in early December. These are tough to get apparently, only seen 1 in a store and I had to order mine which the store already had on order for over a month, I just put a deposit on it so it was guaranteed to be mine. Waited less then 2 weeks. Good luck finding one I think they're worth the wait.


----------



## tbwrench

kramer.geetar said:


> That Rob Chappers clip was the one that took me over the top on the Class 5 and decided to get it. I love this thing, and it is loud for a 5 watt'er. The 4x12 output is great and yea the tone in that video when he plugged it into that cab made me open my wallet lol.
> I've heard people complain about it buzzing but I haven't had a problem with mine at all and I have had it loud. I bought mine back in early December. These are tough to get apparently, only seen 1 in a store and I had to order mine which the store already had on order for over a month, I just put a deposit on it so it was guaranteed to be mine. Waited less then 2 weeks. Good luck finding one I think they're worth the wait.



Does it really sound as good as the video? How much better does it sound with the 4x12 compared to its 10" speaker?

I would really like some solid opinions on this one. 
Thanks!


----------



## kramer.geetar

I don't have a 4x12 haha but I'm thinking in the future to buy an extension cab for it so its a great option for me to have on the amp, so its a plus on the Class 5. Regarding the 10" speaker, I think it sounds better in person then in the video. I don't have too much experience with amps, but have heard my fair share. This one sounds really full and bigger then it really is I find. Only draw back is of course its a 1 volume amp, simple and basic but thats the beauty of it. I use a dist. pedal in front so I don't have to crank it so loud. Takes pedals really well also.
Track it down and try it, we can give you opinions but in the end its what you hear and like not going by what someone else says right?


----------



## Grandturk

How much clean headroom do you need? The Marshall has very little. Also keep in mind, that once you reach a volume where the Marshall is overdriving - that sound will color any pedals you put in front of it. Say, you want a fat middy tubescreamer overdrive sound - that will be fine at 1/4 volume, but once you're up to 1/2, you're going to hear the glassy Class 5 breakup more than the pedal.


----------



## tbwrench

Well boys I pulled the trigger on the Class 5 today. Went to GC, I had a pedal to trade for 40.00 and got an extra 15% off the deal with the trade. Net cost was $316.00 and change. 

they ordered it, they don't have any in stock so now it is a waiting game.

I plan to run it through a 1960A cab and will give a full report and If possible some sound bites.

Not a bad deal. GC has 15% off anything until 1/31 if you have a trade in. Plus they give you money for your trade. I found they are pretty good with pedals usually giving 40 to 60% of original price.

BTW I have No affiliation with GC whatsoever.

TBW.


----------



## D.Dailey

tbwrench said:


> Well boys I pulled the trigger on the Class 5 today. Went to GC, I had a pedal to trade for 40.00 and got an extra 15% off the deal with the trade. Net cost was $316.00 and change.
> 
> they ordered it, they don't have any in stock so now it is a waiting game.
> 
> I plan to run it through a 1960A cab and will give a full report and If possible some sound bites.
> 
> Not a bad deal. GC has 15% off anything until 1/31 if you have a trade in. Plus they give you money for your trade. I found they are pretty good with pedals usually giving 40 to 60% of original price.
> 
> BTW I have No affiliation with GC whatsoever.
> 
> TBW.



Gave me a grin here.. 
When I thought of the sounds I get when I plug into my DSL 100 2x12 and 60 watt Blues DeVille,4x10, usually fed by , comp,,od,, vol dist wha into DD-5 delay ,splitting to the two.. :O
160 happy watts.. 
Hope that you get to try it..


----------



## Tele52

I was tried of waiting for my Class 5, so I bought a NOS tweed Blues Jr. from MF. I didn't like anything about the amp. It sounded harsh and brittle. I returned it. Having said that, last year I had a heavily modded BJr. and it sounded great. But it had $250.00 of work done on it. So $ wise, I'd buy a used BJ and mod it, if you really want one. I'm waiting for my Class 5.


----------



## D.Dailey

Who have you seen with a fender pro junior or blues junior? - Telecaster Guitar Forum


----------



## tbwrench

Tele52 said:


> I was tried of waiting for my Class 5, so I bought a NOS tweed Blues Jr. from MF. I didn't like anything about the amp. It sounded harsh and brittle. I returned it. Having said that, last year I had a heavily modded BJr. and it sounded great. But it had $250.00 of work done on it. So $ wise, I'd buy a used BJ and mod it, if you really want one. I'm waiting for my Class 5.



read post 14 and 24. I got the blues Jr and ordered /waiting for the class5.

What mods were done to the JR? I would like to mod mine and it looks like we are brothers in waiting from Ma Marshall for our class 5's.

Thanks, and hoping to get what mods were done that you liked. TBW


----------



## tbwrench

Class 5 has been shipped from GC, should have it tomorrow. Will report when I play it a bit.


----------



## tbwrench

Class 5 is here, shipped from GC. 

It was worth the wait. Sounds great with the 4X12 but I am surprised at how good the internal speaker sounds.

I need to spend some time with it but so far I love it. 

The demos on the youtube don't do it justice.

The blues Jr. probably won't get much action for a while


----------



## dbf909

I had a Blues Jr. about 7 years ago. I did a few mods to it at the time and replaced the speaker. ...ended up selling it because I couldn't get it to sound like I wanted. I think I ultimately picked up a DSL50 and a 1960A - that's the ticket.

A couple of months ago, I was at a guitar show and picked up another one in like brand new condition for $275 cash (he was using it for guitar demos and didn't want to load it up to take home I guess). I figured I'd try it again and was hoping my expectations were different this time.

I did a few of Billm's mods to it, put the T020 output transformer in and replaced the speaker with a Texas Heat. I've tried all sorts of tubes in it and the drive tone is still less than impressive. However, the clean tone and the "edge of breakup" tone is as good as any Fender I've owned. A TS-808 or Blues Driver is all thats needed to send this amp into Blues heaven.

I've got a Vox Night Train with matching cab that has some of the sweetest drive sounds around (with no circuit tweaks yet). I've got a Class 5 on the way - should be here this week. I'm really looking forward to getting some 1974x type tones at a little bit less volume - we'll see I guess.

The bottom line for me is that the Blues Jr and the Class 5 are COMPLETELY different amps and as such are great for different things. The Blues Jr does the Fender clean tones and touch sensitivity thing with a strat or tele and takes drive pedals well. The Class 5 with a Les Paul is a 70's classic rock drive tone monster.

Conclusion -> own both.


----------



## tbwrench

dbf909 said:


> I had a Blues Jr. about 7 years ago. I did a few mods to it at the time and replaced the speaker. ...ended up selling it because I couldn't get it to sound like I wanted. I think I ultimately picked up a DSL50 and a 1960A - that's the ticket.
> 
> A couple of months ago, I was at a guitar show and picked up another one in like brand new condition for $275 cash (he was using it for guitar demos and didn't want to load it up to take home I guess). I figured I'd try it again and was hoping my expectations were different this time.
> 
> I did a few of Billm's mods to it, put the T020 output transformer in and replaced the speaker with a Texas Heat. I've tried all sorts of tubes in it and the drive tone is still less than impressive. However, the clean tone and the "edge of breakup" tone is as good as any Fender I've owned. A TS-808 or Blues Driver is all thats needed to send this amp into Blues heaven.
> 
> I've got a Vox Night Train with matching cab that has some of the sweetest drive sounds around (with no circuit tweaks yet). I've got a Class 5 on the way - should be here this week. I'm really looking forward to getting some 1974x type tones at a little bit less volume - we'll see I guess.
> 
> The bottom line for me is that the Blues Jr and the Class 5 are COMPLETELY different amps and as such are great for different things. The Blues Jr does the Fender clean tones and touch sensitivity thing with a strat or tele and takes drive pedals well. The Class 5 with a Les Paul is a 70's classic rock drive tone monster.
> 
> Conclusion -> own both.



I have both but just sold the blues JR. to get a multi channel combo and settled on a Rivera R55-112. My brother has the same Rivera and he has a Blues Jr. I am going to install some Bill M mods, he ordered them a few weeks ago and we are still waiting. Sounds like he got everything bill sells including the transformer. As for the class 5 and a Les Paul, it's great. Even better with a 4X12 cab.


----------



## plankbadger

What about the Blackstar 5 watt, or the Blackheart 5 watt?


----------



## Kid Klash

If you want mostly clean, the Blues Junior might be your amp. To me, they sound a bit thin, and don't dirty-up the way I like for classic hard rock, although it might suit your tastes for blues.

If you want a classic/hard rock amp, the Class 5 would be my choice. You can play fat blues with it too. It's not the amp I'd go with for ultra clean "twin Reverb" tone, but if you play on the dirty side of rock and the blues, it'll smoke the Blues Junior.


----------



## tbwrench

plankbadger said:


> What about the Blackstar 5 watt, or the Blackheart 5 watt?



those are nice amps but don't have the marshall sound of the class 5.


----------



## bhm1905

class 5 all the way,with a cab it will sound even bigger!!


----------



## tbwrench

bhm1905 said:


> class 5 all the way,with a cab it will sound even bigger!!



+4X12!

Check out the one on the right. Class 5, 425A greenback cab.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Drool! That is why I want my Class 5 so bad. AAAGGHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Jammers5

I have a Class 5 and a blues Jr - love em both! They both sound great but are on different sides of the tonal spectrum. The Class 5 has that classic marshall tone and is brutally loud for a 5w amp. 

ya gotta try em both and decide for yourself. I know the Class 5 is still hard to come by....so to be safe buy the Blues Junior while you wait! 

J5


----------



## tbwrench

Jammers5 said:


> I have a Class 5 and a blues Jr - love em both! They both sound great but are on different sides of the tonal spectrum. The Class 5 has that classic marshall tone and is brutally loud for a 5w amp.
> 
> ya gotta try em both and decide for yourself. I know the Class 5 is still hard to come by....so to be safe buy the Blues Junior while you wait!
> 
> J5



Read posts 14,24,30.

Have both, just sold the blues Jr. and awaiting a Rivera R55-112 multichannel combo.


----------



## deivolandia

I think that this amps are very different to compare them.
one is to play led zeppelin, purple, and that stuff
and the blues junior is to play SRV, AND ITS INCREDIBLE FOR SURF ROCK STUFF incredible reverb!!!!!
i have a blues junior (tweed) and a jcm 900 combo (dual reverb) i think that if i had only the fender, i would buy that new class 5 but with the jcm and the blues junior I feel free to play a lot of tipes of music with the right tone
sorry for my bad english. im argentinian and my school is shit


----------



## Gtarzan81

I'm very glad I bought my class 5. It's like a mini Plexi or bluesbreaker basically. Has the trademark midrange crunch. 

I popped new tubes in it, and it runs dead quiet now. I run a tubescreamer as a cleanish boost to the front end. Pure heaven.

Only thing I would change on the amp would be having it with a 12" instead of a 10"


I really dont see myself ever selling it. My kids will get it someday.


----------



## paul-e-mann

deivolandia said:


> I think that this amps are very different to compare them.
> one is to play led zeppelin, purple, and that stuff
> and the blues junior is to play SRV, AND ITS INCREDIBLE FOR SURF ROCK STUFF incredible reverb!!!!!
> i have a blues junior (tweed) and a jcm 900 combo (dual reverb) i think that if i had only the fender, i would buy that new class 5 but with the jcm and the blues junior I feel free to play a lot of tipes of music with the right tone
> sorry for my bad english. im argentinian and my school is shit



I went to try a Class5 but my local GC didnt have any so I tried a bunch of other amps. If youre not hung up about name brands, the amp that stood out the most was the Egnater Tweaker. It does the Marshall/Fender/Vox thing very well all in 1 box, at the flip of a switch. Read about it Welcome to Egnater Amplification. The head sells for $399, I couldnt find a bad tone in it anywhere, try one and judge for yourself. The other amp that stood out was a used JCM800, dont think I need to elaborate any further on that.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Gtarzan81 said:


> I'm very glad I bought my class 5. It's like a mini Plexi or bluesbreaker basically. Has the trademark midrange crunch.



I finally got a chance to play a Class5 and it is a mini plexi! Without any doubt its a fine amp, but you gotta crank it to get your overdrive; its pretty loud which can be a problem for some people.


----------



## tolm

Marshall Class 5 is an awesome little amp. Wish they'd put it in a head already!

However, I'd still go with my Cornford Harlequin. 

More importantly - D.Dailey: what Gibson is that? Plain Top Les Paul in Honeyburst? Looks amazing ...


----------



## crusader

Buy both!

Hi
I know its a bit of an old thread but I recently bought both these amps and had to reply

[Edit: I think I only read the first page...lol]

I bought a Peavey Classic 50 a couple of years ago and after a while realised its too loud for what I do. So I looked around a bit and when I saw the Class 5 I bought it without even hearing it and its still too loud! but I love it, I never had true Marshall sound before and it suits my LP down to the ground

I did miss the clean tones so I looked around for something else and the Fender Pro Jnr came to my attention. After a bit of research I learnt it had a big brother and the first time I heard it I laid down my deposit

First time I tried it at home I knew I did the right thing. I don't regret buying the Class 5 though its good to have a back-up and each is good in its own right, they have different sound characteristics

My first impressions was the 5 could do with a better speaker but its not an issue if its cranked. I have yet to crank the BJ but I think its going to be louder than the Class 5

Life is hard when you like so many styles of music


----------



## joshuaaewallen

so... what did ya decide on bro?


----------



## JumboFret

I really like my modded Blues JR that tbwrench setup for me. Having played his class 5, I was happy I didn't get one. No reverb, less watts, etc. - I don't believe a Class 5 would "cut through" in band practice.

Although I use the Rivera for my practices and gigging, the modded blues jr does everything I need it to for open jams across town, and has a nice 'chimey' Fender clean you'd come to expect. Modded, it has more bass and better range on the reverb control. I can push it with a Fulltone Fulldrive II MOSFET and I can get a darker gain for things I'd prefer a Marshall for.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

*Class 5 FTW!!!!!!*​


----------



## Gtarzan81

If you use a 90 degree angled jack, can you play with them both stacked like that? I wanna know!!! Class 5 stack baby!


----------



## JumboFret

Very nice pics of the stacked Class5.

Reminds me of Joe Bonamassa's perfomance with the Wall of Class 5's in the background.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Gtarzan81 said:


> If you use a 90 degree angled jack, can you play with them both stacked like that? I wanna know!!! Class 5 stack baby!



Ya know, that is a good question! Now I will have to go give that a shot because that would be fun!



JumboFret said:


> Very nice pics of the stacked Class5.
> 
> Reminds me of Joe Bonamassa's perfomance with the Wall of Class 5's in the background.



RIGHT ON!!!!! I would love me a big ole wall of Class 5's.


----------



## Frankie

Class 5 hands down. It's almost no contest.


----------



## Strateuphoria

It looks nice, every now and then they get limited addition ones in 

Marshall Class 5 Limited Run GAK EXCLUSIVE (GAK)

You would have to be into the way a single ended tube amp distorts tho,
like Layla was recorded with a champ single ended 6v6

Personally I'd go for a pro junior


----------



## eyeofsetSGRP

I like the Class 5 better than the Blues Jr. I have demoed both of them and I found the Class 5 to be a little brighter than the Blues Jr. and had more gain even though the Blues Jr. has EL84 tubes as well. If I find one on ebay that will take layaway I will get one as soon as I get my Red Gibson SG Special Faded paid off in August.


Gear 

Dillion bolt-on SG Copy

Vintage Marshall Lead 12 Limited Edition 

Traynor T/10 B Bass Guitar Amp

Both are solid state

No effects


----------



## dezzy

Blues Junior has much more tones than a class5, I got my blues Junior fully rat modded, it now has tri rectifier, tube or solid state,I use tube mostly for the sag, the amp now drops to 7.5 watts with both tubes running, I had boost added, now gets marshal plexi tone, had all the caps replaced with orange drop, lots more done to my amp, you wont find an amp under £1000 that will do more than this blues junior now, and it stands me at £550 total, £300 used, and £250 to send the amp and get all the work done, I own amps costing £1000 that don't com-peat with it, those clapton tremoluxs, and twinolux, don't have a look in


----------



## Quasar-Kid

Return of the Franken-thread...
back from 2009, here to entertain you is Class 5 vs. Blues Jr.


----------



## camocowboy777

I have a Tweed Blues Jr. With Bill M. mods, and a Greenback speaker. Best of both worlds IMO. Sweet and bluesy, but raw and dirty when pushed.


----------



## 50WPLEXI

I had three Blues Juniors, including the tweed model. Did the mods/tubes/speaker thing. Sold all of them, just not a good sounding amp to me. Even more so when you have to dump all that coin in them.

I had a class 5, sold it (stupid) Adding one to my stable again shortly. I hope it's big brothers (plexi/jmp) don't bully it when the lights are out


----------



## Quasar-Kid

It's a strange thing...
I've had a blues Jr. for years & years now 
And it sounds great with no mods no nuthin' just plugged in 

and Yet I can't get a class 5 to sound good for the life of me 
Used one new ones moded ones - they all sound like crap to me 

All that said: 
I am far more of a Marshall amp fan than a Fender amp fan 
but in this case the Blues Jr. wins hands down


----------



## Darth Federer

I love when new members resurrect old threads. I also had a blues jr and sold it. I didn't like the drive at all and wasn't so blown away by the rest that I wanted to keep it. I'm still glad I sold it. I always feel bad when I see some guy selling his blues jr with $300-$400 in mods for the same price as an unmodded version. I am not crazy about buying an amp that needs to be modded out the wazoo in order to sound right. However, I do think the blues jr has a great bluesy tone but its definitely a one trick pony.


----------



## phuzaxeman

i'm a marshall guy. love everything about the brand. but i couldn't get the class 5 to sound right without cranking it. plus, i needed more head room in the cleans that the class 5 couldn't do.

i tried the blues jr. hands down sounded much better to me but i had to use a wampler pinnacle for overdrive. very sweet tones both clean and dirty. however it was missing the marshall bite on the gains.

so i bought a used avt20, fixed it up, use the wampler, and now have the cleans (for the most part) of the fender, and bite of the marshall.

for me, the avt 20 (w/wampler) was better than the blues jr but the blues jr was better than the class 5.

i love the look of the class 5 but i found that the amp was too 1 dimensional for me.


----------



## Lawrencedesigns

Without reading all of the prior posts, I'll throw in my 2 cents.
I have had a Blues Jr. for about 3 years. Most of the Billm mods, cannabis rex speaker and an extension cab with a 12" Eminence Governor. I love this thing and would never get rid of it. Cleans to die for and it takes pedals really well
But I was missing that Marshall tone. So I just picked up a Class 5 head and a 4 X 12 Marshall Cab. It, too, is tonal bliss. But of another kind.
So I now have them side by side. The Class 5 is sort of a one-trick pony but the one thing it does, it does VERY well.
The Blues Jr. does a lot of things quite well also.
I told my wife my gear search was over for awhile now.
But we all know how that goes........


----------



## AlvisX

Neither one , but a PRO Jr , you wont regret .............


----------



## 2203xman

You have to drive the pro jr with a good pedal,but when done right,it can be very cool.Stomp the pedal off,and you have a very rich clean.I love my pro jr,but don't rely on it for it's own overdrive.The pro can be a very usable amp,if you know how to use it.The pro also takes time based fx very,very well.


----------



## bluesguy85

just purchased a C5-01 going to put in JJ's this week. Gold pin ECC83's . Can't wait for the speaker to break in, gonna try to open the cab up a bit in in the box. It could really help the sound, bass is flubby


----------



## JAC

AlvisX said:


> Neither one , but a PRO Jr , you wont regret .............



I have all three a newer tweed BJ and Class5 head C5H and, a 94 made in Brea Pro Junior. There is something very special about the extremely hot sounding PJ! In my opinion PJs are an extremely loud and, way cool sounding amp! I don't feel they get enough praise for as bitchen of an amp that they are.


----------



## AlvisX

PJ sure dont need no pedal to get a great overdrive ,just turn it up to about 7 `& let it go .....sounds like a Marshall..
Jack it into an 8 ohm cab and you're off ...!!!!!
PJ all the way , volume ,tone ....ROCK !


----------



## crossroadsnyc

AlvisX said:


> PJ sure dont need no pedal to get a great overdrive ,just turn it up to about 7 `& let it go .....sounds like a Marshall..
> Jack it into an 8 ohm cab and you're off ...!!!!!
> PJ all the way , volume ,tone ....ROCK !



Jeff Beck likes / uses them ...


----------



## Robert Arthur

I'm running two retubed Class 5 heads(rca12ax7a and mullkard el84) through a Marshall 1922 2x12 with replacement gc12m speakers, one head for each speaker. My pedal rig ids a Jeckyl and hyde and an O2 liquid chorus/dealy. All this is in stereo. The rig sounds like Van Halen off fair Warning with my Shred X explrer .


----------



## Robert Arthur

phuzaxeman said:


> i'm a marshall guy. love everything about the brand. but i couldn't get the class 5 to sound right without cranking it. plus, i needed more head room in the cleans that the class 5 couldn't do.
> 
> i tried the blues jr. hands down sounded much better to me but i had to use a wampler pinnacle for overdrive. very sweet tones both clean and dirty. however it was missing the marshall bite on the gains.
> 
> so i bought a used avt20, fixed it up, use the wampler, and now have the cleans (for the most part) of the fender, and bite of the marshall.
> 
> for me, the avt 20 (w/wampler) was better than the blues jr but the blues jr was better than the class 5.
> 
> i love the look of the class 5 but i found that the amp was too 1 dimensional for me.


 The stock tubes kill the tone of a class 5 and the combo version is WAYYYY under-speakered.


----------



## hbach

I used to have a PJ and just found it a bit boxy and somewhat noisy, but a nice amp, loud lil' sucker! I ripped the insides out and built a 18W clone inside. It is a similar amp but sounds much better IMO. 
And now I'm messing with a cascaded preamp "mode" for when I need the drive at lower volumes.


----------



## SonVolt

The Peavey Classic 30 sounded *much* better to me when I compared it to a Blues Deluxe, can't imagine the Jr would sound any better. I actually had my mind made up on the Peavey until I decided just for the heck of it to plug into a little Princeton Reverb that was sitting next to the other amps. Jaw hit the floor. Walked out with the Princeton and significantly less money than I intended to spend.


----------



## 2203xman

AlvisX said:


> PJ sure dont need no pedal to get a great overdrive ,just turn it up to about 7 `& let it go .....sounds like a Marshall..
> Jack it into an 8 ohm cab and you're off ...!!!!!
> PJ all the way , volume ,tone ....ROCK !


 Alvis,got a minute to give us a tasty lick or two with your pro jr?I get what you're say'n,and believe you,but i enjoy your demos,and think others who have never heard a good demo of the pj may benifit as well.


----------



## paul-e-mann

If I had to choose between the C5 and the PJ it would be a hard decision. The deciding factor would be how easy it is to install a MV in the C5. If not easy I would have to go with the PJ. The C5 sounds way better than the PJ but the C5 has no master volume control which is a deal killer for me.


----------



## 2203xman

pedecamp said:


> If I had to choose between the C5 and the PJ it would be a hard decision. The deciding factor would be how easy it is to install a MV in the C5. If not easy I would have to go with the PJ. The C5 sounds way better than the PJ but the C5 has no master volume control which is a deal killer for me.


 Pj has just volume and tone...I've owned both,and they are very dif amps,both with their own vibe.The pj really shines with all fx.


----------



## AlvisX

2203xman said:


> Alvis,got a minute to give us a tasty lick or two with your pro jr?I get what you're say'n,and believe you,but i enjoy your demos,and think others who have never heard a good demo of the pj may benifit as well.



I get what you're sayin as well, about the OD pedal as "faux" channel switching .....just not the way I roll.
For me no overdrive sounds better than the real thing comin off a tube amp....or you might just as well be playin a Peavey Bandit or the like.....

Me , good demos...? I wish 
If I was at my house I'd give it a try ,but the GF's house has hardwood floors that dont sound good in the camera 

A little clip of gigging a PJ ,not very good audio though .Left the minor clam in , like Jimmy Page .....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48O754GF5VQ]SHAG FEST 2012 AUG 1ST @ THE BLUE NILE - 8 DSC_2419.MOV - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Greyly

I have had both of these amps (still own the Class 5). The Fender Blues Junior had that Fender Twang. I much prefer the sound of a Marshall. The Marshall Class 5 gets my vote.


----------



## AlvisX

Hey 2203xman
Found Some cleaner fingerpicked Pro jr for ya 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMYBOEekTO8]The Blues Kitchen Sessions, Alvin Youngblood Hart - Bloody Bill Anderson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 2203xman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HrdLm1RTRk&feature=plcp]2203xman's fender pro jr plugged straight in pj demo 001.MOV - YouTube[/ame] A giant thanks Alvis!You inspired me to plug my les paul straight in and turn it to 7.Sorry about the hobbiest licks,but it was a nice drive on it's own.


----------



## JAC

Alvin and 2203 both of your demos rock!


----------



## Quasar-Kid

Loving all the Fender amp clips on here...
I've never had a problem getting a Fender Amp to sound good 
and I would agree with most of the posts on here that in general they are extremely versatile amplifiers that take pedals well

Marshall for me is more of a one trick amp
but that one trick is SO GOOD I can't resist 
It's a bit of an exaggeration to call a Marshall a one trick amplifier but it's a point worth making 

I kinda gotta have both Fender and Marshall 
Telecasters and Strats do like that Fender honk 
Les Pauls and pointy guitars like that Marshall RIP


----------



## 2203xman

Quasar-Kid said:


> Loving all the Fender amp clips on here...
> I've never had a problem getting a Fender Amp to sound good
> and I would agree with most of the posts on here that in general they are extremely versatile amplifiers that take pedals well
> 
> Marshall for me is more of a one trick amp
> but that one trick is SO GOOD I can't resist
> It's a bit of an exaggeration to call a Marshall a one trick amplifier but it's a point worth making
> 
> I kinda gotta have both Fender and Marshall
> Telecasters and Strats do like that Fender honk
> Les Pauls and pointy guitars like that Marshall RIP


 Well put,I couldn't agree more!


----------



## phuzaxeman

Kid Klash said:


> If you want mostly clean, the Blues Junior might be your amp. To me, they sound a bit thin, and don't dirty-up the way I like for classic hard rock, although it might suit your tastes for blues.
> 
> If you want a classic/hard rock amp, the Class 5 would be my choice. You can play fat blues with it too. It's not the amp I'd go with for ultra clean "twin Reverb" tone, but if you play on the dirty side of rock and the blues, it'll smoke the Blues Junior.


 
sound thin? man the class 5 was very thin (clean) and was the reason why i didn't buy it, and Im a marshall guy.


----------



## 2203xman

phuzaxeman said:


> sound thin? man the class 5 was very thin (clean) and was the reason why i didn't buy it, and Im a marshall guy.


I had the class 5 as well,and don't like to put them down,as a lot of folks love theirs.It just didn't work for me.I have to say that it was a thing of beauty though,It gets my pick for the coolest looking combo ever.I love the mini bluesbreaker look.The Fender has been a really great amp,and I would call myself a Marshall man.


----------



## phuzaxeman

2203xman said:


> I had the class 5 as well,and don't like to put them down,as a lot of folks love theirs.It just didn't work for me.I have to say that it was a thing of beauty though,It gets my pick for the coolest looking combo ever.I love the mini bluesbreaker look.The Fender has been a really great amp,and I would call myself a Marshall man.


 

class 5 is a beautiful looking amp no doubt and i wanted it to work out for me.


----------



## shakyo

Had the BJ for 12 years now, put a greenback in early on, have tried various modern production tubes, presently TungSol pres and JJ power. One rockin' little amp that gets a LOT of compliments for tone, kind of a more modern tweed. Hit it hard with a BB pedal and it turns into a real beast, just nailing 'that' tone.


----------



## 2203xman

shakyo said:


> Had the BJ for 12 years now, put a greenback in early on, have tried various modern production tubes, presently TungSol pres and JJ power. One rockin' little amp that gets a LOT of compliments for tone, kind of a more modern tweed. Hit it hard with a BB pedal and it turns into a real beast, just nailing 'that' tone.


Love my Marshalls,but you're speaking the truth brother!


----------



## Strateuphoria

Its wierd how the tone control on a Pro junior get less effective as you turn the volume up, it goes wide open, 
If you hook a Pro Junior up to a 2 x 12", crank it and push the front with a boost, it can give a convincing small cranked Plexi roar.


----------



## obx351

Granted this is an old post...however I would get the Class 5 head and at least 1 cabinet...no real need for fuzz, boost or OD....they rock...check out these videos

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUN73y1PR6Y"]Hagstrom Viking and Marshall Class 5 - YouTube[/ame]

the fun starts at about 3:36 in the video below....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtFRmlPw3cY


----------



## Mike_LA

Ahh the internet is sooooo great!
I love responding to posts over coffee in the morning
I know this thread is too long and the op is already done with it BUT my BJ was my first all tube amp and I loved it , , , , until I got a princeton reverb. It made the reverb in the bj blow so bad, I sold it. Since then I've upgraded to Marshall, the only downside (for me) is no master volume on the class 5, so playing when the rest of the family is home is tough. However; since I got the 6100 no problems. I would like to suggest an Orange Tiny Terror (the only amp I'm sorry I got rid of), more head room, than the 5, more growl that the bj, and a master volume.
Anyhow, my 2cents over coffee. best of luck​


----------

